# Starting An Aviary



## jammin31 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,

Im considering starting an aviary, im a huge lover of birds and now have more than enough space to build my new aviary but as ive never done it before i was wondering how i go about stocking it as i dont think i can go and buy several birds and just put them in, im concerned about fighting etc so can anyone advise me on what birds will house together and what i do about mixing the birds together as i will be adding them one or two at a time.

Ideally i wish to keep Budgies, Cockatiels and then anything else that will house happily with these two ?

Any other advice in general would be appreciated


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Don't mix finches with cockatiels and budgies unless you want an aviary full of legless cripples.
And whatever you keep don't forget they need draught proof winter quarters attached out of the cold wind and rain.


----------



## jammin31 (Apr 22, 2012)

Is there any other bird i can house with Budgies / Cockatiels that will get on ?

Ive got a shed that will be used for the housing then an attached run for the flight area giving them plenty of room to fly around.

Any ideas how i can add to the aviary whilst ensuring they all get on and dont start fighting ?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't mix anything with hookbills...some do with no problems,but there are also horror stories.
Finches,doves and quail get along together well in most cases,but it's always hit and miss as they all have different characters.Space is the important thing...the more room the less aggro.Behaviour changes in the breeding season.Better an aviary with less birds in than one overpopulated with birds under stress.

The only hookbill I would mix with finches is the Rosa Bourkes...they are quiet and innofensive.


----------

